# Recycling charges - Ballyogan Landfill vs other co co's



## need2build (13 Apr 2006)

Hi

Dun laoghaire co co landfill and recycling centre have just put their charges up to €20 per car and €50 for 4x4 or van or car/trailer for non-recycleable stuff. I think this is double what was last year. 

I went up yesterday in my jeep (passenger not a commercial) with a few bags of household rubbish that wouldnt fit in bin to be confronted by 50quid charge.

I went home put bags in wifes car drove back up and "20quid sir". Is it just me or is this mad? I actually was able to fit more stuff in her car than in my jeep, so got rid of a few more things.

Surely there is a better way - I remember hearing some places do pay by weight - how are othe co co's dealing with this.

Dont get me wrong all for recycling and paying my bit - but surely this is a crazy way to apportion costs?

M


----------



## zag (13 Apr 2006)

I almost went up to Ballyogan recently with some waste rubble in a trailer.  I saw that it was going to cost me €50 and I just thought this OK.  Then someone told me it only costs €20 in Ringsend for the same trailer.  Surely some mistake, I thought.

But no - the standard single axle trailer charge in Ringsend is €20 and in Ballyogan is €50.

z


----------



## Manuel (19 Apr 2006)

The charges that are quoted in the above two posts are an absolute disgrace. How can a Local Council charge so much and then complain about illegal dumping? I live in Co. Kildare and have today made two trips to my local dump in Silliot Hill. I got rid of two old Barbeques an adult bike and a childs scooter. Total cost €3.68. It's all done by weight, and if it's recyclable there's no charge. Great system.


----------



## legend99 (19 Apr 2006)

those size of charges have been applicable in Cork City dump for ages. You can't recycle items such as timber, grass, metal without paying for it in Cork City. And they wonder why we have such a waste issue. Said it here many times before.....for starters considering waste is now a national crisis it should be managed centrally and charges accross the board should be the same.


----------



## car (19 Apr 2006)

Ballyogan to ringsend??  Have you tried the [broken link removed] one, 5 mins on the M50.  A car is only 12e there.


----------



## Benny1 (12 May 2006)

Yeh its bad[broken link removed]


----------

